# Expat offer in Abu Dhabi



## inlimbo (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi all,

Ive recently been offered a position in Abu D, which Im strongly debating with myself whether to take or not. Im currently living as an expat in Australia and am on a ~80K AUD package.

What I have been offered is:

Salary 13K AED monthly
Housing 8259 AED monthly
Transport 2700 AED monthly
Medical at actuals
Home leave 1 yearly

Im 28 (from Denmark), single and with no obligations at home or in Australia. Im working in Logistics and have been in that 'field' for 8+ years.

My thoughts are the salary offered seems rather low, and Im not sure if I would be able to make a decent living, save some money etc on that.

Comments appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Covicymru (Sep 4, 2007)

inlimbo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive recently been offered a position in Abu D, which Im strongly debating with myself whether to take or not. Im currently living as an expat in Australia and am on a ~80K AUD package.
> 
> ...


Word up, from what i have read and been told 13k would be enough to live on for a single guy, however i have been advised to have houseing paid up for in full at the start of the year.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Covicymru said:


> Word up, from what i have read and been told 13k would be enough to live on for a single guy, however i have been advised to have houseing paid up for in full at the start of the year.


Yes, accommodation is paid yearly and in advance. 5% agency fees as well as 5% deposit also need to be factored in. Some landlords will also make you responsible for service charges.

Abu Dhabi has a shortage of housing at the mo and consequently, accommodation is harder to come by and is more expensive that Dubai.

Depending on your lifestyle, your you can survive on your salary, particularly as you are single and do not have any other commitments. I cannot however comment on whether the package commensurates your experience.


----------

